# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Miễn phí du lịch Campuchia 4 ngày 3 đêm cho 2 người

## bunbizexq

*Du lịch giá rẻ* *Du lịch miễn phí Campuchia 4 ngày 3 đêm cho 2 người xem chi tiết tại http://www.king-tour.com* 

 
*
CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ VÀ DU LỊCH ĐẾ VƯƠNG* 
14 YeYYersin, P. Nguyễn Thái Bình, Q. 1, TPHCM ĐT: 08 3914 7340 - FAX: 3914 7342 Web: http://www.king-tour.com

----------

